# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  alcatel one touch 6012x تعريب

## himo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته  
 هل هناك تعريب  خاص alcatel one touch 6012x  
 وما هي الطريقة التي تستخدم للقيام بتعريب متل هده الهواتف

----------


## Abdel kader

*التعريب اخي يوجد على بوكس NCK BOX واسم الفلاشة 6012X_MCMA1_ADK*

----------

